# getting into it.. anyone tried here



## K Dowling (May 3, 2015)

My grandparents have a 5th wheel camper in hiawassee. I have seen a few carp and gar, but I was wondering if anyone has bowfishing the lake up there. Lake chatuge?


----------



## jmblackw (May 6, 2015)

Not yet but been thinkin about it. Let us know how you do if you go


----------

